# Misc Roofing Projects



## Captain (Jul 27, 2012)

Just some pictures of various projects in the Philadelphia, PA area.. This is my second post on here and just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Captain I grew up in Philadelphia and the first consulting firm I worked for was in Exton... NTH Consultants... Ever run into them? Pretty sure the roofing Dept has been off and on the last few years. Whats your Companys name? Not sure I ran into a roofer out of exton.


----------



## Captain (Jul 27, 2012)

Pie in the Sky said:


> Captain I grew up in Philadelphia and the first consulting firm I worked for was in Exton... NTH Consultants... Ever run into them? Pretty sure the roofing Dept has been off and on the last few years. Whats your Companys name? Not sure I ran into a roofer out of exton.


Nah I'm not familiar with them, we're actually across the street from ABC Supply/Bradco off of Commerce Dr. The company is Mason Graham Co, it used to be located in Wayne, PA, we do a lot of commercial and high end residential around here. We're actually doing a pretty good amount of work for the railroad division of SEPTA and plan to bid a lot more in the near future. I'll have to look them up.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

I was close to there on Creamery way. Good luck to you!


----------



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

Cool photos


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks like you guys do alot of municipal work? LOL the first photo looks like a Chicago Slum project building with historical colonial architectural details added.


----------



## Captain (Jul 27, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> Looks like you guys do alot of municipal work? LOL the first photo looks like a Chicago Slum project building with historical colonial architectural details added.


It really depends on what estimator is selling but government jobs always pay. We're split about 60% commercial/40% residential. The building in the picture is actually a state run insane asylum, we were called out to repair the cupola pan gutter system about 137' up while suspended from a 3/8" rope. I personally love doing those types of jobs but there isn't many churches or buildings with steeples left.


----------



## brianshaw (Jan 21, 2013)

Oops looks like it is a lot of work that is to be done.


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

Great images, looks like you work night times by the look of the photo


----------



## Captain (Jul 27, 2012)

GAZ said:


> Great images, looks like you work night times by the look of the photo


We work during the day sometimes


----------



## kcmedia (Oct 24, 2013)

Great job by the roofers.


----------

